# So proud.



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

We have been doing Ozzy’s nails with the dremel since he was 9 weeks old. My bf would hold him and he would be fine but today he did not want to be held but layed his bed and let me do his nails. Never had a pup be so compliant. My other shepherds tolerated it but never to this extent.


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

Forgot to add he is only 4.5 mo old


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I did my puppies nails once at about 4 weeks, and the vet did them at the 7 week visit. Since then I have not touched her nails. She is 16 or 17 weeks old, and I was at class on Saturday, and they have this rubber flooring stuff and have a call out when you sign up to be sure to cut the nails to protect their flooring. (I know, I'm bad.) So the trainer says to me, I really like how nice her nails are. 

I was like, "is he being sarcastic?" So I got her on the floor for a belly rub and checked her nails, they were beautiful! THANK YOU CONCRETE!!! Last class was yesterday. Tinnie got a swimming pool today -- what a trip!!!


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Good boy Ozzy!My dogs flop over on their sides when they see the clippers,sometimes in inconvenient spots where there's no way for me to squeeze in and clip."Not there goofus!Come over here!Do I look like a contortionist?Lol!"


----------



## andywhite (Dec 18, 2017)

I have 2 dogs (GSD + stray mix). Both of them let me cut their claws with clippers without anybody holding them too. It's matter of 60 seconds go through all of their 18 claws.

I have no idea how I deserved such a good girl and boy. :grin2:


----------



## Femfa (May 29, 2016)

What a good boy! My girl is a drama queen. She'll let me trim her nails, but yesterday I took her into the groomer's to get the dremmel and clip done since I don't have one at the moment. I was going over her ahead of time, just pretending to clip her nails for fun and some minor training. As I was pretending to clip one nail, I decided to make it look like I was clipping "harder", and lo-and-behold, my drama queen of a dog pulls her paw away and cries. I literally clipped air. I always find it hilarious that this is the dog people cross the street from or run away from, lol!


----------



## Ellie15 (Jun 12, 2018)

That's so great! Especially so young! Our 2 will stand for it but with the help of lots of food!


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

Thanks, he amazes me all the time


----------

